
Medium launches a revenue model for publishers - alexobenauer
https://blog.medium.com/revenue-on-medium-5e7e6218f70c#.7icwcw9g1
======
barkingcat
I was really expecting something new from the Medium team. Instead, all we got
was ads, promo stories "advertorials" in old media speak, media campaigns, and
subscriptions.

Absolutely none of those are a "better" business model for publishing - they
are exactly the current business model for publishing. And they are failing.

The execution is key, but so far, just more of the same.

------
smpetrey
I can't say we didn't see this coming but hopefully Medium will deliver
something like YouTube Red/Goole Contributor. I really like supporting content
creators and boy do I hate ads.

Give the users a choice to choose how to support.

------
mankash666
Paid monthly membership might be a hard sell to the end customer. In today's
information overload era, running a paywalled blog might be very challenging
from the perspective of generating quality, captivating content

------
wattt
Ads everywhere. Typical.

"Fake news" coming soon to Medium.

